
An API for every city in the world - petervandijck
Because the world is moving into cities, and cities are built by people, we want to make the data that every city creates easily accessible to everyone. So we&#x27;re building a real-time API for every city in the world.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.geturbanlink.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.geturbanlink.com&#x2F;</a> is mostly a landing page right now, we&#x27;re just getting started.<p>Would love everyone&#x27;s thoughts on this. Terrible idea? Have been waiting for something just like this?
======
skibz
There isn't anything to try out, here.

~~~
petervandijck
Correct it's just to discuss the idea.

